# 19yrs old with IBS and other problems- making my life hell.



## ilov3rottw31lers (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this site but not with IBS, it took 2 years for the doctors to finally give me a diagnosis- I still have slight doubt as to whether they were right.

It started when I was 16, I had severe stomach pain, and difficulty going to the toilet. Then I began to vomit nearly everyday- it was awful. they thought it was appendicitis- but was sent to the hospital and tests showed nothing, so I was sent home with nothing. The vomiting stopped thank god but I was still extremely nauseous. And I began to lose weight rapidly- now I'm small anyway but losing 2 stone in 2 weeks is not good!!

Went to my doctor and was referred to a gastro specialist. They did blood tests and an endoscopy- nothing.....

Along with these bowel and stomach problems I was always tired and really fatigued- fainting numerous times. Because of this I haven't been able to get a job or learn how to drive. Which is really disheartening, as all my friends and my twin sister have.

I had an x-ray however and it showed that I was majorly constipated my entire colon was full- the doctors said they had never seen so much- I was given very strong laxatives- after using these I felt quite a bit better. so I thought that was it. Oh no it got worse- constipation constantly I was taking laxatives everyday. I was still feeling nauseous after eating and my weight was still dangerously low.... and my GP didn't know what to do. so once again I was sent to the gastro people and they just said that is was constipation predominant IBS and left it at that- I was discharged and haven't heard from them since.

3 years down the line and I'm still getting terrible symptoms- however it seems to have switched from C to D which I don't know if that is normal but for some one who spent a long time not being able to go to the loo, it was a god send. Also whilst I have been able to put on weight it is still quite low and changes a lot..... is this a cause for concern?

With this I am also getting blood in my stools which I am quite concerned about. Not sure what to do about this as the blood isn't always there. Wondering if it is actually Crohn's or some other inflammatory problem?

On top of all this I have about 3 months ago been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis. Affecting many joints including my spine. Not what I wanted when I was about to start university- uni being the best thing that has happened to me so far in the last 3 years. except when I am holed up in my room with a bout of desperately needing the loo and stomach pains that make me hunch over- don't forget the nausea. I cant take too strong pain killers or anti inflammatory as they upset my stomach.

Luckily in all of this my family have been really supportive especially my mum, I don't know what I would have done without her- she has been my rock through out everything. Been there when I was so frustrated that I would cry, or when I was sick she would look after me. Same goes for my sister.

My friends on the other hand haven't been so supportive, telling me to just suck it up and get on with it. Yeah thanks a lot.

Feels nice to be able to share my story with others who will completely understand.


----------



## Shani Matthews (Dec 9, 2015)

Reading your story is like reading my life story. im 19 years old and had to leave school because of the severe ibs. i went through the exact same things yo
u did experienced it all and it really feels good to know there are others out there that really know what you going through , eventhou we get great support from family sometimes it feels they just dont get it and doctors ohh if i could sue lol they completely clueless it seems.


----------



## Mike Marchelli (Dec 5, 2015)

ilov3rottw31lers said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this site but not with IBS, it took 2 years for the doctors to finally give me a diagnosis- I still have slight doubt as to whether they were right.
> 
> ...


Your cure is Amitriptyline I had all your symptoms and it cured me


----------



## ilov3rottw31lers (Dec 11, 2015)

thank you, I will give it a try.

It is really lovely to be able to talk to others who understand exactly how your feeling.

Hope everything goes well for everyone.... keep your heads up and try to stay positive


----------



## bobbywayne (Feb 23, 2016)

Glad I happened on to this site, and sorry to hear you're experiencing this same type of hell - so young!

I began presenting with difficulty urinating, then constipation, (or was it the other way around?), 3 years ago.

I go to the VA. I can't afford to join the wife's insurance: $325.00 a month premium, $10,000. out of pocket before Kaiser kicks in, deductibles, and 20% cost for all exams.. was never that much before this new government healthcare reform was implemented. ...and I was feeling better during her window of enrollment, so I passed.

Wouldn't you know it- once the window closed to enroll, my symptoms returned with even more debilitating symptoms.

To date, I have a dysergenic bladder and colon. The VA says I have a pelvic floor dysfunction, but doesn't know why.

I have had countless tests, labs, and everything comes back normal, yet I feel like i'm dying. I cannot handle this pain and discomfort- in addition to the torment much longer, I fear.

Anyways, my VA files are now riddled with 'Psychosomatic'. The thought must be; "If we can't diagnose it, it must not be real".

So I sympathize with you.

I'm at the point now where I cannot eat much of anything. When I don't eat, I bloat bad and have diarrhea. When I do eat I bloat because of more sh** being added to intestines that gives no urge to move. It's not hard- I just no longer seem to have contractions to eliminate. My Gastro Specialist is a high profile UCLA assistant Professor, (who specializes with 'brain/gut communication', (Mindfulness), and refuses to do any tests other than an endoscopy I begged for a year ago, that was normal). I have been told to stop Googling, but what am I left with if even the doctors can't figure it out! Unfortunately, once you start sounding intelligent, they get on the defensive and dig their opinions even deeper..

I started using medical marijuana last December, because it helped with the pain. I opted to take that over the 600mg Ibuprofen 2x a day because that WILL blow out your liver and kidneys over time, and the 'Pot' is natural. Problem is I don't like the buzz the puff of pot gives me, but it's the THC, more so than the CBDs in the plant that helps with the pain.

...Lately however, the pain has been riding at around an 8 -10, and even the medical marijuana is having a hard time blocking it, so I may stop using it.

Constipation can kill you, and it's a slow death waiting for the toxins to affect other areas of the body; arthritis especially is a byproduct, but the list goes on, and I'm experiencing many other symptoms.

What's so frustrating is no one seems to listen at the VA, so I went out of pocket to Olive View Memorial. I walked in the urgent care and saw a nurse. After a consult with her, she referred me to their Gastro Dr., and told me to call back in 2 weeks for a date.. After 3 attempts with no result over a two month period, I went in personally to find out what was going on, and apparently the Gastro Dr had access to my VA records and noticed I was labeled 'Psychosomatic', and felt the VA was helping me just fine.

So... I can't eat because I can't poo, yet I'm not losing weight so my Dr feels I'm not in jeopardy. I've explained that my huge abdomen is not air, but poo, but- because she could not feel anything solid when pushing down, she dismissed that thought.

It truly is a nightmare. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. This is as close to hell as I ever want to go- as a matter of fact, this IS hell !

Where do I go from here?


----------

